# Bummer



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

My best friend was in the hosiptle so sick. Thank god she is fine but that means no Dracula's Ball. All well I am not worried about it I am more worried about her. The fact her mother all of a sudden doesn't give a crap about her and her step father is even worse. She still lives there cause she can not afford to move since her parents do not help her. She has a boyfriend but he is in school and is having a hard time as it is. *sighs* I wish here luck. She seems to be doing well with a new job but this just pushed her down the wrong paith. I feel so horrible. I will be seeing this weekend hopfully she will be ok.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Damn that sucks, I hope she does all right.  

~~Bill~~


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry, Lil! Hope all gets better with your friend. Life is too short to be handed a ****ty hand that takes a long time to play out.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone!! I am sure everything will be ok. I am only hoping.


----------

